

"Hi, my name's Sketchfab, and I casually just did Z-brush for your browserz" - gawenr
https://labs.sketchfab.com/sculptfab/

======
gawenr
Hi guys. I realize now this piece of magic was not built by Sketchfab but
Stéphane Ginier. I was so "wow" that I didn't check and just posted it here.
I'm a Sketchfab-enthusiastic but this was not a promotional message. My bad.

------
IanChiles
This is absolutely amazing! However, it reminds me a lot more of the early
versions of -
[http://pixologic.com/sculptris/](http://pixologic.com/sculptris/) \- than it
does of ZBrush.

------
decebal
Nota bene: Sculptfab is an experiment made by Sketchfab on top of the amazing
SculptGL tool developed by Stéphane Ginier, in order to make the workflow of
publishing a model to Sketchfab easier :)

------
billmars
Since when do we congratulate companies for slapping their logo on someone
else's open source project? And this after Stephane added a Sketchfab link in
the original. Seriously guys, lame.

~~~
gawenr
For the record, copy-paste of my comment on the root.

"Hi guys. I realize now this piece of magic was not built by Sketchfab but
Stéphane Ginier. I was so "wow" that I didn't check and just posted it here.
I'm a Sketchfab-enthusiastic but this was not a promotional message. My bad."

Just a simple mistake. Really.

------
lukyvj
Awesome! Thanks for a such wonderful resource !

------
campbellmorgan
Wow, what incredible stuff. Congratulations.

------
the_cat_kittles
Beautifully done! Nice work!

